
Use PNG image compression to send large numbers of rows to the browser - slowmotarget
https://github.com/sasakiassociates/png-db
======
slowmotarget
I found this lib while searching for a PNG compression module and loved the
"outside the box" thinking behind the idea!

------
wowoc
How does decompression speed compare to gzip?

